

A new business for Instacart: Instacart Plus - mik3y
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/instacart-launches-grocery-delivery-option-140000804.html

======
mik3y
I'm a fanatical user of Instacart, and I've been waiting for this day to come
for a while.

The great upside of not having business relationships with their stores is
that they can start undercutting them on easily-acquired generic products
(toilet paper, sundries, produce, etc).

